
UK, must travel, work weekends, do TV promos. Pay: None - sandworm101
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-36686461
======
J_Darnley
Impressive. How much does it cost to advertise your job vacancy on the BBC?

~~~
sandworm101
Probably far less than they paid David Shrigley to make that horrid costume.

